# My 2019 Tiguan doesnt show psi of tires?



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I found where you go into the car section on the infotainment screen to set the tires, but I cant find actual psi readings of each tire pressure. Is that correct?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jjwinters said:


> I found where you go into the car section on the infotainment screen to set the tires, but I cant find actual psi readings of each tire pressure. Is that correct?


Correct, can confirm


Sent while on the run


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Correct - it monitors tire pressures by changes in wheel speed

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

It uses the low-tech approach of measuring wheel speed difference. The plus is that no special sensors are required for the wheels. The minus is you only get an indication that a tire might be going flat but will not know which one until you visually inspect it.

I had actual pressures in my last car and it was nice because when I hit a pothole and the tire was going flat, I immediately switched to that display and could see the pressure dropping on my right front tire before the alarm went off, so I knew to pull over right away. I was a bit disappointed in the Tiguan's system but will get over it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep that is normal as NAR Tiguan uses indirect TPMS system as other mentioned. Its actually very common for most NAR VWs to be using this system. This is another way how VW keeps cost down in North America. 

You can retrofit a "real" OEM tpms system. Just buy kit like this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...10-44d2-a9ba-aca57538c731&transAbTest=ae803_4

Install TPMS sensors to each wheel
Recode with VCDS 
and youll have a system which will show you individual tire pressure.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*I agree with you.*



noka648 said:


> It uses the low-tech approach of measuring wheel speed difference. The plus is that no special sensors are required for the wheels. The minus is you only get an indication that a tire might be going flat but will not know which one until you visually inspect it.
> 
> I had actual pressures in my last car and it was nice because when I hit a pothole and the tire was going flat, I immediately switched to that display and could see the pressure dropping on my right front tire before the alarm went off, so I knew to pull over right away. I was a bit disappointed in the Tiguan's system but will get over it.


I am a bit disappointed, but it really isn't a super big deal. If you read the owners manual, VW states that tires are the most important part of the car and often the most neglected. I just like to see the psi of the tires to maintain proper inflation as the temperature swings in Missouri are crazy. It is nice that no special sensors are needed, but just weird with all the technology in the car that you have to manual check the psi. In my other car you air the tire up until the car flashes and honks and then you know it is properly inflated. Just surprised I guess.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

jjwinters said:


> In my other car you air the tire up until the car flashes and honks and then you know it is properly inflated.


Now that's a nice feature! I didn't have that. Curious if anyone installed the kit mentioned above and if it displays the actual pressures in the Infotainment system. Maybe someone installed one and has pics.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

noka648 said:


> Now that's a nice feature! I didn't have that. Curious if anyone installed the kit mentioned above and if it displays the actual pressures in the Infotainment system. Maybe someone installed one and has pics.


Yes it will show tire pressure in the instrument cluster and in the infotainment system. 
For reference: 









It has been done many times before on other VWs and Tiguan is no different. All VWs are same cars just different shells. 
Its on my todo list when I change my tires. I don't to want to pay $ to get sensors installed  . Its cool but I don't want it as bad


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*I want that spedometer!*



OEMplusCC said:


> Yes it will show tire pressure in the instrument cluster and in the infotainment system.
> For reference:
> 
> 
> ...



I have the simple 2019 version. The one in the picture looks slick!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

noka648 said:


> It uses the low-tech approach of measuring wheel speed difference. The plus is that no special sensors are required for the wheels. The minus is you only get an indication that a tire might be going flat but will not know which one until you visually inspect it.
> 
> ....


Wow, news to me, and I like it. I've always had to by a second set of TPMS for winter tires. Looks like I won't have to now, great!


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

noka648 said:


> It uses the low-tech approach of measuring wheel speed difference. The plus is that no special sensors are required for the wheels. The minus is you only get an indication that a tire might be going flat but will not know which one until you visually inspect it.
> 
> I had actual pressures in my last car and it was nice because when I hit a pothole and the tire was going flat, I immediately switched to that display and could see the pressure dropping on my right front tire before the alarm went off, so I knew to pull over right away. I was a bit disappointed in the Tiguan's system but will get over it.


You are correct that there are no sensors, however, the car will tell you which tire is going flat. I know firsthand because my wife hit a nail and got a message saying the left rear tire had low pressure. The system determines a low tire pretty quickly as well; the low tire had 36 psi and the other tires were at 40 psi.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep same here. We picked up a nail in a tire and it told us which one was having the issue. Just not an active psi readout. Much prefer this system over having to deal with sensors.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Sopey15 said:


> You are correct that there are no sensors, however, the car will tell you which tire is going flat. I know firsthand because my wife hit a nail and got a message saying the left rear tire had low pressure. The system determines a low tire pretty quickly as well; the low tire had 36 psi and the other tires were at 40 psi.


Sorry for that misinformation I assumed (bad idea that "assume"). After I wrote it, I wondered if it was correct or not but wasn't able to locate the detail to confirm it. So thanks for confirming how it works! I think the existing system is certainly adequate, especially if it points to the problem tire. I might consider it for the future but it would not only require an investment in sensors/installation but also the cable and software (and know-how) to do the coding. I'm also not sure how simple the installation is (e.g. routing of the cable in the kit, etc). Nevertheless, it would be nice if VW offered it as an option at reasonable cost (e.g. $100 or under).


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

To shed some light into installation.
Antena receiver is mounted behind rear bumper cover and cables are routed to front of the vehicle. I forgot exact modules, Can gateway for sure.

VCDS coding is straight forward. Deactivate current system, activate new. VCDS has long coding for it.

Just providing info. I agree with rest that current system is good enough and cheaper to operate if you know what i mean

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

I think the current system is fine. I also think its cheaper and easier to check the tires with a gauge once or twice a week based on how much you drive. If your like me, I look over the tires every chance I get. I get that a nail or screw could get into the tire at any time and even if the system doesn't put a light on the dash, you can tell if a tire is going down before its completely flat. 
The system Ali express sells is $191.00. I could only imagine what VW would want for it. Also if a sensor goes out, which they do, your out even more money to replace it the sensor. I'm not sure if VWs are like other cars but some you have to have the sensor programmed to the car after replacing it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Triple6 said:


> I think the current system is fine.


I agree. My old Jetta Sportwagen had the wheel sensors. Depending on where you buy them they cost between $60 and $90 each (probably less from China) plus you need 4 (or 5) of them. The batteries in these sensors only last about 5 - 6 years. When a battery died in my JSW, I just switched over to indirect TPMS and everything worked just fine. All modern VWs support both TPMS methods but the indirect way is certainly cheaper. The only real downside to the indirect method is that you will have to invest in a tire pressure gauge to use occasionally.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

noka648 said:


> Sorry for that misinformation I assumed (bad idea that "assume"). After I wrote it, I wondered if it was correct or not but wasn't able to locate the detail to confirm it. So thanks for confirming how it works! I think the existing system is certainly adequate, especially if it points to the problem tire. I might consider it for the future but it would not only require an investment in sensors/installation but also the cable and software (and know-how) to do the coding. I'm also not sure how simple the installation is (e.g. routing of the cable in the kit, etc). Nevertheless, it would be nice if VW offered it as an option at reasonable cost (e.g. $100 or under).


It's all good, I also assumed it wouldn't show which tire until I actually had a problem. Unfortunately I got to find out 2 days after I put a set of the 19" R-line wheels with new tires on the car. The good news is that I was able to get the tire patched and it made me a bit more satisfied with the Tiguan's tire pressure system (I also came from a car that had psi indication). I will say that one benefit of how this VW monitors tire pressure is that I didn't have to worry about sensors when I swapped wheels.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Sopey15 said:


> It's all good, I also assumed it wouldn't show which tire until I actually had a problem. Unfortunately I got to find out 2 days after I put a set of the 19" R-line wheels with new tires on the car. The good news is that I was able to get the tire patched and it made me a bit more satisfied with the Tiguan's tire pressure system (I also came from a car that had psi indication). I will say that one benefit of how this VW monitors tire pressure is that I didn't have to worry about sensors when I swapped wheels.


My wife has a 2013 Golf with an indirect system. I believe that does not specify which tire is low, only that a tire is low and I figured the Tiguan probably had that same setup. If it the Tiguan system works as well as I hear, I think I will like it better than having to be concerned about sensors too.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

noka648 said:


> My wife has a 2013 Golf with an indirect system. I believe that does not specify which tire is low, only that a tire is low and I figured the Tiguan probably had that same setup. ....


That was 6 years ago! Is everything in your life still the same as it was in 2013?


----------

